# Iron Wood For Aquarium Question



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

I think it would be safer not to allow the wood to freeze. The water inside the wood when it turns to ice will increase in volume and exert pressure which might crack the wood in an undesirable way. Either dry the wood out or store it where the temperature would be above freezing.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

essabee said:


> I think it would be safer not to allow the wood to freeze. The water inside the wood when it turns to ice will increase in volume and exert pressure which might crack the wood in an undesirable way. Either dry the wood out or store it where the temperature would be above freezing.


Thanks! I agree. But the bad news is I don't think they will be dried out before freezing weather, and they stink so they aren't coming in the house. I guess I shouldn't have soaked them in water just a few weeks before winter. Bad planning on my part. But I really wanted to get the bark off.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Put them in the chimney if they fit. 

Add a drum if necessary on top of the chimney. 

ps Too groovy to lose


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

essabee said:


> Put them in the chimney if they fit.
> 
> Add a drum if necessary on top of the chimney.
> 
> ps Too groovy to lose


That's not a bad idea. But, then I won't be able to start a fire....I still have a couple of weeks hopefully, so I may just try to get the bark off in that time, clean them up and bring them inside. Everyone I speak to thinks they will crack since they have been sitting in water for a couple of weeks. They are great pieces. All hollowed out with many holes for fish to swim through. Will be beautiful in aquariums.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

To cut the stink, seal them in a garbage bag, and store in a place where they won't freeze.

Would love to see them in a tank.


----------



## dfuqua (Aug 1, 2018)

Any update from this? Curious to see what happened to this incredible wood!


----------

